# Wivenhoe Dam Sunday Morning 14/10/07



## Guest (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi e1

I'm heading to Wivenhoe dam Sunday morning, Launch around 6 from the Sailing Club where I have being having all my success lately.

So again I offer a place to anyone who is keen to try to catch some big bass 

Wayne D tried for the first time last weekend and got a great bass at 52 cm, so anything is possible.

Seabreeze has low winds for sunday, so it should be great on the water. It is a paddle of about 3 - 4 km down to the spot so if anyone is keen let me know quick smart. I have a visitor spot for one person only.

Pm me if keen,

Wayne D may come out to, so he may have one spot, have to check with him first.

You need a SIP to fish this dam also.

Cheers


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

MacFish said:


> Wayne D tried for the first time last weekend and got a great bass at 52 cm, so anything is possible.


Are you saying that I am a shit fisherman and that the fishing there is so good that even a shit fisherman can catch a 52cm bass there!!!! How rude!

I am in, just so I can prove it was no fluke. I'll just check with my mate to see if he wants to come befor eoffering up my spare spot.


----------



## FishinRod (Mar 2, 2007)

Hi Sel,
Would love to take you up on your generous offer. Unfortunately have already made palns for Sunday.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2007)

WayneD said:


> Are you saying that I am a shit fisherman and that the fishing there is so good that even a shit fisherman can catch a 52cm bass there!!!! How rude!


Funny one, Wayne, I'll pay that. :lol:

Lucky I showed up last weekend, you weren't catching them till I arrived.

You are a great fisherman. 

Fishin Rod bad luck, you had better hurry up, full on catfish season is just around the corner at Wivenhoe.

Cheers


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Seabreeze is starting to look worse and worse Sel. All the good weather is getting pushed back to Mon/Tues.

Having said that I am still keen to go.


----------



## FishinRod (Mar 2, 2007)

Hi Sel, 
When do you expect to go to Wi
venhoe next?


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2007)

WayneD said:


> Seabreeze is starting to look worse and worse Sel. All the good weather is getting pushed back to Mon/Tues.
> 
> Having said that I am still keen to go.


Wayne,

Sea breeze says 8 - 10 knots on Sunday, and remember thats on the coast, so I will be still going for sure, might go a little earlier.

Fishin Rod, next time after this weekend will be the weekend after next so that would be the last weekend in October.

Cheers


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm still going Wayne,

Seabreeze says winds at 10 knots and decreasing during the day, I can feel a Big Bass coming on. 

To anyone else that wants to come I still have a spot available. Come on I won't bite :lol:

Seeya out there Wayne I will be there by 6.

Cheers


----------



## troutfish (Jun 21, 2007)

i'm paying attention this time!

i would love to come, but am in sunny melbourne for a couple of weeks 

next time for sure!


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

I might be there earlier than you Sel. I'll meet you on the water.


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

MacFish said:


> You need a SIP to fish this dam also.


Umm.... forgot to get one last week  . Just purchased a yearly one though so I am all good  .


----------

